# BEST EXHAUST FOR THE TITAN?? HELP!



## GA16DET_93 (Jan 26, 2006)

today i went to a muffler shop that is known for great reputation. i asked the guy what whould be better a borla or a flowmaster he said the borla is better and is better quality and said they are about the same. i took a look at the borla that he'll be installing its a borla Xs exhaust i wasnt sure about the borla it looked small and its the kind thats on my friends bmw and 300z, then i took a look at the borla site for the titan the muffler looked bigger. should i install the borla xs or just swap in a flowmaster 40 series. for the borla its $220 coming out of the stock location but giving it a banks style look on the tip. and for the flowmaster its $180 so im not really sure which one to swap. please help!!


----------



## Misery-Tom (Oct 16, 2005)

stick with the borla, it has a million mile warrenty i belive, it will never rust on u, not to mention it sounds frickin awsome lol, borla is a little pricey, but belive me, its worth it... my dad had a 1988 toyota 4-runner that he put a borla exhaust on after he first bought it brand new, he sold the truck last yr, the borla exhaust still looked like it did in 1988 lol, not one spot of rust or anything!, i was amazed.


for the titan try to get the borla turbo xl muffler with single in / dual out, ive heard a sound clip of it, and its sounds unbeliveable!

on my truck i just did a swap with a FM 40 series on the stock piping, it too sounds great, tho there is alot of in-cab drone, which can be a little annoying over long road trips, but you get used to it over time. FM just has that obnoxious [email protected] tone that i happen to love lol


----------



## shadowracer8 (Jul 12, 2006)

Flowmaster 40 series. with dual exhaust. Sounds great and performance is awesome


----------



## Nismom (Apr 27, 2003)

I have a custom dual in/out with FM 70 series, and it was $200 OTD cheaper than the American Thunder kit.


----------



## sunnysentra (Jul 24, 2002)

I cutout the stock muffler and installed a Flowmaster 50 SUV. Its fairly loud at low speeds, but quiet on highway, little drone which I liked. I used to have a Borla on my 92 SE-R and it sounded like s..t It droned all the time on the highway. annoying to say the least. 

Some guy down the street got a system on his titan I have to find out what it is, but it sounds a little louder than mine. 
Chris


----------



## YELLOWV (Mar 4, 2004)

Banks is best!!!


----------



## VetteGuy (Jan 6, 2007)

I sell flowmasters to GM customers. I'd go with a 40 series Flowmaster personally. The sound will be very "throaty" and you should see a slight boost in performance.


----------



## ittamaticstatic (Nov 5, 2003)

I got a FM 50 series 2 in 2 out and it sounds awesome after a few punches but banks gets the most votes all around. Hey nismom if "don't hassle the hoff" means anything then I know you.


----------



## poker_irwin (Jan 8, 2008)

i have a bank on my 07 titan and it sound kick "ss


----------



## Discount Tire (May 9, 2008)

I just installed a Gibson. Here's a link to a write up I did on the product:

http://www.nissanforums.com/titan-armada/148055-project-ballistic-titan.html


----------



## crash007 (Dec 22, 2007)

I just got a FM 40 series installed 1-19-09. Its sounds great a bit of drone noise in the cab but I will get used to it. I noticed a 2.5 mile increase in fuel mileage now I am up to about 17 mpg. I have a replaced the stock air filter with a K&N filter. Before the filter I was getting 12 to 13 mpg after I was getting 14 to 15 mpg. Now that I have a FM 40 series and a filter I am going to be installing a cold air intake and replace the K&N filter with K&N cold air intake and hope to get at least another 2 to 4 mpg. I am also running full synethic 5w30 oil and 45 psi in my tires. I found that if you run 45 psi in my tires that my truck seems to get a bit more mpg. I was told by the dealeer to not have my preassure that high and to bring it back down to 35 psi because the ride is ruffer. No thank you its a truck not a caddy. If anyone might know of anything else out there that might be helpfull in getting better mpg without getting rid of my TITAN please let me know. Thanks.


----------



## ittamaticstatic (Nov 5, 2003)

you want better mpg get a tuner like bully dog power pup or uprev tuning.


----------

